# Abu Garcia Vs. Avet MXLMC



## gigem2636 (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking to possibly upgrade and get either an Abu Garcia CS-7000 pro rocket or an Avet MXLMC. The abu is quite a bit cheaper, but which do y'all suggest as far as castability, drag (probably avet on this one), and value. I would use either from piers and jetties for bull reds and smaller sharks, casting whole 4-6 inch mullet with a 2 or 3 oz surf weight. 

Thanks!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Value will be the Abu no question, but if you like nicer things and don't mind paying for them the Avet is the way to go. It just boils down to your preference. Drag is definitely Avet.


----------



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

As a die hard Abu fan I just recently bought the 7000 needless to say highly unsatisfied. It made it through 1/2 a trip and locked up. I love Avet reels also but Abu let me down for the first time. I love the 6500 I have 4 of them and use them all the time. They will last for ever but the 7000 let me down probably going to end up selling it. Just my .02


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

If its an abu, as long as it's the non levelwind versions Id go with that.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have both, but a 7000 csi, not the rocket. If you are going onto the sand, get the avet. From jetty and pier, the abu will be fine. It has a really smooth drag. The smoothest I have ever felt. It casts great. It's just a little "Swiss watch" for heavy duty beach use.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*7000 junk*

I bought 3 or the 7000I just a few months ago and they are junk. Fighting kingfish the reel tweaks and lets the line get between the spool and side plate on the clicker side of the reel (all three do this). 
I own three AVET MXL 5.8 MC and I am about to buy another for my son. They have been fished hard his season and no problems at all other than the clickers seem to wear out pretty fast on them (haven't pulled them apart yet to see exactly what is going on).


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

I love the older 'bassadeur's 7000's, but they are heavy, I have downsized to the 6000 series 'bassadeurs and have had a blast with red's up to 43"


----------



## gigem2636 (Oct 2, 2013)

all great responses, thanks! Which would y'all say is easier to cast? ie less backlashes. I can somewhat cast a conventional but yeah i'll backlash every now and then and its annoying.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

The avet mxlmc will pretty much never backlash with mag set on 3. 2 is a better setting for distance. The 7000csi also has mags, and I have never managed to backlash that one at any setting. Both are very easy to cast.


----------

